# Leviticus and Tiramisu sitting in a tree...



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

And also on the sofa!! 

Leviticus and Tiramisu seem to REALLY get a long. The pair of them are curled up together at the top of the cat tree right now. They love to chase each other around the living room too. Earlier when it was time for roast chicken, Leviticus sat like a true gentleman beside the bowl while Tiramisu had her fill. He could have gone in the other room for some chicken of his own but he stayed and waited till she had finished then he ate. I think a very good friendship has been formed. Tiramisu and Leviticus make the purrfect couple.

Tiramisu is such a love. She seems to get on well with every one. Nef loves her. Now Leviticus too. 

I can't stop gazing up to the top of the cat true where two little cats sleep together. A start of a wonderful companionship!!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Cute pics. I love thier names too. Very interesting.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aww they're gorgeous together


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Great pic of your babies together and love the names to, very unusual.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

very random namesdo you shorten them when you call them???


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

They are really lovely and really cute!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww some lovely pics :thumbup1:


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Arh thank you !! They do make a lovely pair !! 

Some times Nefertiti gets Nefi or Nef. Leviticus some times Levi (Levvy). Tiramisu, Tira and Gatsby, Gats. Even tho I was shouting LEVITICUS out of the door earlier when he er went on holiday to a local shed..


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

Very cute i love when you see two cats together in a picture, it always looks so sweet


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

lovely pictures love your profie pic of the kitten so cute


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Aww so cute, I wish mine would do that! I love all their names too, very individual


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Aww, they're very beautiful!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Your kittens really are quite beautiful! I love how expressive Tiramisu's eyes are


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Cute pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------

